

Stephen Hawking 'boycotts' major Israel conference - z0a
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22446054

======
walid
Israeli aggressions against Palestinians and mostly civilians are overwhelming
to the point that the list of boycotting people and entities is only
increasing by time.

------
bratsche
Sorry, but why is this on hacker news?

~~~
sbhere
Someone wanted to start a flamewar.(?)

~~~
bratsche
Yeah, I guess so. I'm just annoyed that people treat hacker news like it's the
front page of reddit or something.

But whatever.. I don't have the ability to downvote stupid posts, and
apparently when I question why they're here I just get downvoted.

~~~
sbhere
You and me both, amigo.

------
xtraclass
No, he doesnt. He sent a letter that he wouldn't go there for health reasons,
but the news agencies told the story incorrectly - for whatever reasons.

~~~
xtraclass
[http://www.algemeiner.com/2013/05/08/report-hawking-
israel-b...](http://www.algemeiner.com/2013/05/08/report-hawking-israel-
boycott-story-was-a-fraud-trip-canceled-for-health-reasons/)

~~~
sbhere
Unfortunately... "UPDATE: In an about-face, Cambridge University has now
confirmed that Hawking is indeed boycotting Israel."

------
xtraclass
And no, the only aggressive people are the real muslims there who attack
Israel and other countries all the time.

~~~
PaulHoule
All kinds of people attack all other kinds of people in other countries all
the time.

I've got Jewish friends who've come to the U.S.A. and left Israel because
Israel is the one of the few countries where people want to kill you because
you're Jewish, and both Israelis and Palestinians are to blame for that
situation.

